# Songs in B standard tuning?



## MetalMike04 (Jul 24, 2011)

i resently set up my strat with 13-65 DR DDT's and i wanted to see what are some good songs to learn in that tuning? thanks.

im sure there is a page for this way before but appreciate it anyway.


----------



## Stealth7 (Jul 24, 2011)

CARCASS!

At The Gates
Cryptopsy
Fleshgod Apocalypse


----------



## ry_z (Jul 24, 2011)

Stealth7 said:


> At The Gates


----------



## MetalMike04 (Jul 24, 2011)

Stealth7 said:


> CARCASS!
> 
> At The Gates
> Cryptopsy
> Fleshgod Apocalypse



ohhhh god yes!!!!


----------



## Meatbucket (Jul 24, 2011)

Soilwork.


----------



## Stealth7 (Jul 24, 2011)

Add Bloodbath to the list too.


----------



## CrownofWorms (Jul 24, 2011)

Carcass


----------



## natspotats (Jul 24, 2011)

this may not be most peoples cup of tea but Five Finger Death Punch is in B standard I believe


----------



## ittoa666 (Jul 24, 2011)

From the SS.org tunings thread...



> B Standard - 6 strings (B E A D F# B)
> At the Gates [[Melodic Death/Gothenburg]]
> Carcass [[Goregrind/Grindcore (early), Melodic Death Metal (later)]]
> Type O Negative [[Gothic Metal w/ alternative, doom and other influences]]
> ...



I'm sure there's more, but I can't recall any right now.


----------



## Stealth7 (Jul 24, 2011)

What Metallica song(s) are in B Standard?


----------



## ittoa666 (Jul 24, 2011)

Stealth7 said:


> What Metallica song(s) are in B Standard?



Some of the songs on St anger.


----------



## Stealth7 (Jul 24, 2011)

ittoa666 said:


> Some of the songs on St anger.



I thought the album was all CGCFAD?


----------



## ittoa666 (Jul 24, 2011)

Stealth7 said:


> I thought the album was all CGCFAD?



I think it is, but some of the songs like some kind of monster are on a 7 or baritone.


----------



## ScrotieMcBoogerballs (Jul 24, 2011)

Crowbar!


----------



## ittoa666 (Jul 24, 2011)

ScrotieMcBoogerballs said:


> Crowbar!


----------



## Deathbringer769 (Jul 24, 2011)

Adagio.. though it's B standard on a 7 string.


----------



## Xarn (Jul 24, 2011)

ittoa666 said:


> I think it is, but some of the songs like some kind of monster are on a 7 or baritone.



I don't think Metallica has a single song in B standard tuning tbh. They used baritones on St Anger but I'm pretty sure they tuned them down to drop G# or something like that, can be heard on Invisible Kid for example.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Jul 24, 2011)

Hypocrisy, bitches.


----------



## Xarn (Jul 24, 2011)

I think Mnemic tunes to B standard, atleast on the first two records.
Swedish oldschool DM band Grave tunes to B standard as well, pretty fun stuff if you like oldschool death metal.
Fear Factory on the first two records is all B standard 6-string, I guess you can dig out the occassional song in B as well on the other records.

Then there's a bunch of obscure technical bands like Wormed, Human Mincer etc that I think all tune to B standard, I guess tabs should be available from Rivers of Gore - Brutal Tablature.


----------



## Dvaienat (Jul 24, 2011)

I'd reccomend:- Carcass, Bloodbath, Grave, Amon Amarth, At The Gates, Evocation and Hypocrisy.


----------



## DISTORT6 (Jul 24, 2011)

Fear Factory

Demanufacture
Soul of a New Machine


----------



## UnderTheSign (Jul 24, 2011)




----------



## BucketheadRules (Jul 24, 2011)

Amon Afuckingmarth!

Carcass!

Some Dream Theater as well (although on seven-strings), like Mike Portnoy's BAWWW suite and some stuff from Awake.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jul 24, 2011)

Xarn said:


> I don't think Metallica has a single song in B standard tuning tbh. They used baritones on St Anger but I'm pretty sure they tuned them down to drop G# or something like that, can be heard on Invisible Kid for example.


 
They defnitely used 7s though, James is playing one in the Some Kind Of Monster dvd, dno what tuning though it sounded like B.


----------



## TheShreddinHand (Jul 24, 2011)

Wow, suprised Darkane wasn't mentioned yet! And the lead guitarist Christopher has tons of tabs he's done on his site:

Christofer

Eric


----------



## mithologian (Jul 24, 2011)

One guitarist uses a six string guitar tunned to B standard while the other one has a seven string in standard tunning.


----------

